# What show should I sign up for if I've never done a show?



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

My mare and I have never shown before. I was thinking about taking her to a couple this year for the exposure and see how she does and depending on how well she does with all the craziness that ensues there entering us into a show. We do walk/trot right now only because thats as far in my training I have gotten with her. 

I was thinking Equitation or Suitability? Can anyone offer me insight into this?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Training shows are the best to be judged and helped on what you are doing.

If there are one of those in your area, by all means take your horse and enjoy a multiple of classes you think she'd be suitable in.

What comes to my mind is halter and showmanship to start. Keeps you on the ground and helps those butterflies for when you ride :wink:

Flat classes in pleasure and w/t would help next. I don't know if you're english or western.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I the show allows, you could even just take her to get her used to the noise and excitement of the show; ride her around, lead her around, see how she does tied to the trailer, anything she may be exposed to for when you really do show


----------



## ottbjumper (Feb 18, 2014)

Like the above user said, I think halter classes would be a great start. I showed my first horse when I was only 10, with the help of my trainer of course. The mare I was leasing at the time was very green so for my first show with her we did a walk-trot class and a halter class. Those two classes are probably the hardest ones to mess up and don't require a lot of extra training. Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Some shows include games and they can be a lot of fun, even if you've never done it. Just ask the secretary to have you go last in each class so you can watch how it's done.


----------

